# Just Have To Share - SURPRISE



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I wasn't going to tell anyone here until I actually had her home, but I just can't keep a secret from my SM friends and family.

I'm adopting a rescue and will be picking her up from Deb on June 20th.

I was posting the Rescue Raffle thread last week and started looking at PetFinder to see just how many little rescues were out there (Maltese rescues). I seldom look at PetFinder because I just want to run out and rescue all of them and I can't do that. But I saw "Sweet Pea" and fell in love with her. She just grabbed my heart. I saw that she was an AMA rescue in Escondido, CA and so I pm'd Deb to see if I should contact Edie about adopting her. Low and behold, Deb pm'd me right back and asked if this was the little one I was talking about, and then she told me that she was at her house. LOL, wouldn't you know it.

So I contacted Edie, completed the necessary paperwork, etc. and was accepted to adopt her. :aktion033::aktion033:

Poor little baby seems to have had a nice life and was well cared for. Her Mom was found dead in a hotel in Southern California (Sweet Pea was with her), and they had to take Sweet Pea to a shelter for 2 months just in case a relative of her owner came to claim her. As soon as the 2 months were up, our Deb, of course, was on the spot to pick her up and rescue her. She was actually in the same kennel as sweet little George who Deb rescued at the same time. 

Sweet Pea is about 7-8 years old and weighs about 5 1/2 pounds. I think and hope that she will fit in well with my 2 girls. Deb assures me that she will and I trust her judgement. Lacie is 5 1/2 and Tilly is 4 so the age seems to be good. Lacie is about 6 lbs so close to Sweet Pea's size. 

And my goddaughter is getting married the weekend of June 19-20 in Southern California near Deb. Of course I'm going to the wedding so it will be easy for me to pick up the little fluff and bring her back on that weekend. It's been hard for me to wait these extra couple of weeks for this little one, but, I have workers finishing a project in my sewing room this weekend and then I didn't want her to stress from the workers or from being left while I went to the wedding.

I'm so excited -- more than you will ever know. :chili::chili::chili:

Now we have to change Sweet Pea's name. Both Deb and I agree on that. Here are some of my choices. Please let me know if you like any of these are if you think of others:

1. Candy
2. Flirt
3. Destiny
4. Charm
5. Chance (prounced Shawn-say)
6. Purity
7. Maya


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, that is great and she is soooo cute!!! Just adorable!! I vote for the name Chance!!! Please keep us updated and Congratulations!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm so glad you are getting Sweet Pea. At least we won't lose touch with her if you get her. I like the name Candy, or Maya is pretty too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Experience Magic
http://www.itsmagicmaltese


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting for Sweet Pea. A new life. I vote for destiny, bless you!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations! :biggrin: That's wonderful news! She is such a sweet-looking dog, I vote for "Candy."  (And all my little dogs' names end in the eeeeee sound.  )


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She is adorable! I love the name Chance. but I would just call her Chance because someone special took a chance on her!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh congrats!!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats, Lynn!!! How wonderful of you to adopt this beautiful girl, and I'm sure she will give you years of joy. 

From the names you picked, I like Maya & Candy as they sound well with your girls' names. Chance is a definite no for me unless you changed the spelling, because it just looks like "take a chance".


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So happy for you and for Sweat PEa soon to be.... I like Chance and Maya and Destiny.It's so hard to rename them. The 2 I took in,I kept their names but I always make up so many nicknames for all my fluffs it's a wonder they even know their names. Mine end up being called everything but their names. Aren't rescues the best,they just seem so special.. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - You are so awesome!!! How wonderful for you and Sweet Pea.:chili::chili: She looks adorable. :wub::wub:I do sometimes call tyler my little Swee' Pea. How about Lilly -- a mix of Lacie and Tilly? I keep feeling that you need an "ee" sounding end of her name to go with your other two but what do I know. 

When I read your post all I could think of was the old saying, "Got a match?" -- as if you weren't busy enough with everything in your life. Don't know how you do it but I want some. Good luck!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Congratulations, Lynn! I remember that you were getting ready to adopt when Jerry got sick, and you decided to wait. I'd say, especially with all the coincides, that it is time. And, I like Shawn-say, but not the spelling.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

Lynn, my vote is for Destiny! However is her real name Sweet Pea? If it is I am afraid it might be hard for her to be changed at 5 years old. Its only my opinion. God bless you for rescuing this adorable fluff. Have a ball at the wedding and a wonderful journey home with your new fur daughter!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A beautiful baby for a beautiful lady with 2 beautiful big sisters. Congratulations, Lynn.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow!! Contgratulations to both you and Sweet Pea! She definitely gets a grats too, she's going to have a wonderful home. :wine: Here's to many happy years together!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am thrilled for both you and Sweet Pea. How lovely. I somehow think she looks like a Charm, your lucky charm


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, what a wonderful surprise!! Congrats to you! :chili:

She's a little doll. Look at those eyes! :wub::wub::wub:

I think I like the name Charm best. Good luck!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best of luck, she is beautiful! :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations she is a cutie.....Love both Chance and Destiny.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Lynn, bless you!!!! So happy for you, oh how could you not call that little Darling, "Destiny". Bless all of you. She is precious.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!! She's a little doll. Isn't it just amazing how some of these precious little ones come to be ours?

On her name....unless you absolutely HATE Sweet Pea, I would keep it. That is unless that is not the name her former mommy gave her. If the shelter gave her that name because they didn't know her name, then go ahead and change it. My thinking is, mommy's tend to really put so much thought and love into choosing a name. And it sounds like she was truly loved. So if her first mommy named her Sweet Pea, I would keep it.

On the flip side, if a rescue comes from a bad situation, then I say change the name fast!

I like the name Lilly too since it's a combination of Lacie & Tilly. I like all the names on your list and think you can't go wrong with any of them. I don't think I would use the spelling of Chance though. Just change it so it's spelled the way it's pronounced. :thumbsup: But I'm thinking Destiny truly has my vote.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations Lynn. I agreed if Sweet Pea is the name her Mommy gave her wouldn't change it or if you do make similar sounding. If its just the shelter name go a head and change it...I like Candy the best or Lilly


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - how wonderful! Congratulations! I agree with Crystal, if her name really was Sweet Pea that would be the best choice. But if the shelter named her that, then I like Charm or Destiny!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations - what a sweet little diva she is! I like Chance or Maya.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow that's really awesome news!!!! 

I like Candy or Destiny.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wonderful news---you are happy, she will be happy and we are happy for you both! I think her Destiny was to be w/you. I am so happy you found each other.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, this is big news! I'm very happy for you and hope everything works out. rayer:

I don't want to see you disappointed again.....I want only the best for my buddy. :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Big big congrats!!! Good on you for getting a rescue!! She's adorable!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sweet Pea had a name tag on her collar when she was found in the room with her deceased owner. You will have to ask Deb if she anwers to it. Hugs,Edie


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

what a great story to start my day! Congrats! Sweet Pea is a doll!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so adorable. Thank you for giving her home. My vote is
Destiny.:aktion033:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH she is so cute. Congratulations!!!! I vote for Candy...it sounds better with your girls names. And I like the e sound at the end.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

CONGRATS! She is adorable! I vote for the name Flirt because of the feather boa she is wearing ; )


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OH MY!!!!! a big congratulations to you !!!! that is exciting  I am so happy for you and this cutie...hope all works out great.

Destiny has my vote 

lol Flirt is unique for a fluff ... I like it ^_^ 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- I hadn't realized that her Mom had named her Sweet Pea. From what Deb said, I thought it was something that the shelter had begun calling her. If her Mom named her Sweet Pea, I'll probably just call her Sweetie as that's close and she'll think it's the same name.

I'm just so very excited about picking her up. can't wait.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh I hope it was her name. Sweetie is so cute especially with Tilly and Lacie :wub::wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Sweet Pea had a name tag on her collar when she was found in the room with her deceased owner. You will have to ask Deb if she anwers to it. Hugs,Edie


LMAO ~ I know you love the name, and I told you I hated it from the get go. :HistericalSmiley:

From day one, I have not called her Sweet Pea. I called her Pea Pod ~ :rofl:

Lynn, the only problem we have in Rescue is our own paperwork, and confusion, when fosters change the name, after the paperwork is done.
For instance we changed George's name immediately, so he was always known as "George". I hated his original name from the get go. I can't even remember what it was. His new mom kept the name, but George doesn't care what you call him.

Pea Pod soooo reminded me of my former Tinkerbell, so I called her "Tinks".
Well, Cindy had adopted Tinkerbell, so my brain was connecting the two, and I started calling her Cindy ~ LOL

Trust me, she's been called every name in the book. She doesn't care.

I vote to change her name. Heck, LBB's original name was "Siggy" :HistericalSmiley:

My little Ringo's name was "Lewgie" (throat flem) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- thanks for the info. LMAO too.

Well as someone else mentioned earlier. No matter what we name her, she will probably be called something else.

I mean, although Lacie's name is Lacie, I normally call her Oodie Boodie (don't ask me why). When she's outside barking and I need her to stop, she does get called Lacie in a VERY LOUD voice. LOL

So I do have more names that came to me last night:

1. Betsy (for Sure Bet)
2. Fancy
3. Summer (because I'm getting her in the summer)
4. Allie
5. Harlow (for Jean Harlow -- Whitie)
6. Vixen (because I'm sure she can be a cute little Vixen)

How about any of these? Too many names and only 1 fluff.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lynn, I love: Betsy, Allie, and Harlow!! :chili: 
Oh, and Tommy's original name (his entire life) was "Thumper" :blink:

Tommy's back legs did not form properly, so they named him that, as a puppy.

And yep, I call him "Messed Up Leg Boy", but his name is Tommy.:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a feeling the right name will hit you as soon as she's in your arms.:wub:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats...that's awesome!!! Sweet pea is cute...or sweetie or whatever (since no bad name association if came from a loving home before ending up in her unfortunate situation, she will be fine with her name or whatever you decide to do...she will just be thrilled to have a new loving home with fabulous siblings!). Heck, in our house, they each have their 'formal' name and then a bazillion other nics HAHAHA!!! Very excited for you!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*LYNN:chili: I'm so happy for you. She's going to fit in perfect.:aktion033:*
* I have thought about a third one maybe someday*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maltlovereileen said:


> Congrats...that's awesome!!! Sweet pea is cute...or sweetie or whatever (since no bad name association if came from a loving home before ending up in her unfortunate situation, she will be fine with her name or whatever you decide to do...she will just be thrilled to have a new loving home with fabulous siblings!). Heck, in our house, they each have their 'formal' name and then a bazillion other nics HAHAHA!!! Very excited for you!!!


 
:HistericalSmiley:sounds like my house, new names pop up daily around here:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats on you new baby!!  and I like Maya...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby, i know you can't wait to get her in your arms. She sure is a beauty!:wub: Don't worry about the name i know the right one will come to you when you get her.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh Lynn I am so happy for you!!! She is precious :wub:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

From the moment I saw her she looked like a Sweetie Pie to me and then in one of your post I saw you liked that name as well. I am so happy for you and have been thinking of you lately and please just enjoy that adorable and sweet little girl. As others said they always name themselves when they get home, I am sure she will give you a hint of what she wants to be named. Congratulations to all of you can't wait to see more pictures and hear more stories about our newest family member.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is wonderful! Congratulations, Lynn! She is a darling! :wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lynn I am very happy for you and Sweet Pea. I am sure you will find a name for her. I was going to change Mercedes name but after we got her home we could not come up with a name that seemed to fit her as well as Mercedes.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

OMG! I AM SO EXCITED!
:chili: :chili: :chili: 

I had the extreme pleasure of puppy sitting this little one along with George while Deb was on a business trip some time back and she is awesome. She takes everything in stride, no angst at all. Slept like a champ in the crate on the way to my house, explored every inch of the house and yard and not bothered by anything. She ate all her dinner and wasn't in the least bit timid. I still laugh remembering how when we were walking her, a golden ran up to his gate barking his head off and she didn't turn a hair, even though she barely weighed as much as his ear! Lynn, I am so happy for both of you. She loves her walks and is a kisser! I can tell you she didn't respond at all to Sweat Pea or Pea Pod while she was with me. My hubs called her Rose, said that was what she looked like to him. I think she has a sweet elfin look and I like "Charm" that another member mentioned (Lucky Charms). I also like Destiny. Here is another pic I took of her while she was with us.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> *LYNN:chili: I'm so happy for you. She's going to fit in perfect.:aktion033:*
> * I have thought about a third one maybe someday*



I'm in the same boat. Hey, maybe we should start a "Thinking about a third one, maybe, someday" Club!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing your experience with her. I just can't wait to pick her up and have her in my arms. Deb did mention that she was a "kisser". She sounds like Lacie in that regard. Once Lacie gets started, it's hard to get her to stop. LOL

Except for her owner passing on and then having to go to the shelter for 2 months, I don't think this little one has experienced much trama in her life. And once her coat has grown back out, I know that she'll be a little beauty. Heck, she's already adorable in her pictures.

So she'll be getting lots of walkies and kisses when she gets here to her new furever home.

Have I mentioned how EXCITED I am?!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Deb -- thanks for the info. LMAO too.
> 
> Well as someone else mentioned earlier. No matter what we name her, she will probably be called something else.
> 
> ...


Betsy is cute, it's an older term if some chick was a real cutie ,then she was a real "betsy". It think she's a "real betsy". She's a cutie pie.
We kept the names they came with but they only get called that,when they get into trouble or you want their attention if they're a little naughty. Otherwise all our dogs get called so many nicknames,it's a wonder they even know their names. Ours pretty much come to anything,certain names they like better than others.. No rhyme or reason for some of the names we call ours, Ity bittys,boo boo's lots of silly stuff,they just sense the love in what ever we call them.
I like Harlow too,I'm kinda an old movie golden era Hollywood fan. If she's playful,Vixen, because she's vexatious.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

gopotsgo said:


> OMG! I AM SO EXCITED!
> :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> I had the extreme pleasure of puppy sitting this little one along with George while Deb was on a business trip some time back and she is awesome. She takes everything in stride, no angst at all. Slept like a champ in the crate on the way to my house, explored every inch of the house and yard and not bothered by anything. She ate all her dinner and wasn't in the least bit timid. I still laugh remembering how when we were walking her, a golden ran up to his gate barking his head off and she didn't turn a hair, even though she barely weighed as much as his ear! Lynn, I am so happy for both of you. She loves her walks and is a kisser! I can tell you she didn't respond at all to Sweat Pea or Pea Pod while she was with me. My hubs called her Rose, said that was what she looked like to him. I think she has a sweet elfin look and I like "Charm" that another member mentioned (Lucky Charms). I also like Destiny. Here is another pic I took of her while she was with us.


Gigi, LOL, that's my girl ~ :HistericalSmiley:

She makes herself at home, doesn't she? LMAO

I love the pic you posted. Thank you so much. :wub:

And yep, she loves her food. So call her anything but late for dinner :smrofl:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She is darling! :wub:

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats!!! She's a sweetie for sure and im so happy for you!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow and congratulations!! I am so happy for all of you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

That is great! Congratulations!! She is a little doll. :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats!!! she's super cute!!!:celebrate - firewor


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Congrats Lynn on your new little one, I vote for Destiny, because she was meant for you. What a cutie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Such wonderful news Lynn!!!!!! You are doing such an amazing thing by giving this beautiful girl a forever home. Best wishes now and always!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the new Mommy! I like Sweet Pea, but I'm sure I'd call her "Sweetie" or Pea Pea which would get confusing.
She is really cute.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this....Congratulations!!! She is adorable!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

How wonderful! Sweet Pea is just too adorable and I'm so glad she's found a forever family with you, Lynn!!


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Congrats! Thank you for giving that sweet girl a forever home:aktion033:

She looks like a Dixie or a Mae to me with her boa on.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay!! That is too exciting! She looks so sweet.  I can't wait to hear how she likes her new home.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Please tell Deb to check her PMS'


----------

